# Finally! A Field Form Spell Checker for Firebird



## Doc Holliday (Mar 18, 2003)

Did some snooping around this morning and discovered that someone in Japan finally developed a spell checker front end for the Firebird browser. I have used it several times today without *finger crossed* any problems.

I need to say to everyone who reads this, that what works for me may not work for you! This is even mentioned in the forum link (It is mentioned several time about the spell checker crashing early in the thread). However, as I said I used it 10-12 times today and no problems. Read the entire thread before you decide, then if you are interested do the install the way I did it.

First the link to the thread and again read all of it before installation- http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=34799

Then download http://mozcafe.com/xpi/spellchecker_1.5a.xpi

Finally download the front end http://cgi29.plala.or.jp/~mozzarel/addon/firebird/spellchecker/spellcheckerfe0_2.xpi

Once installed, restart your Firebird browser then type something in a field - such as any post/reply to a forum - make sure the cursor is in the field right click your mouse and pick Spellchecker. Bingo!

That's it!

Oh yeah! My version is Firebird 0.7 with Windows 98SE

*Beats using tinyspell and watch it use up your system resources to nil!*

One more thing! The links listed above, for the downloads, are the latest versions and not the early versions that were reported as crashing.


----------

